# Rene Roy



## mikemcneerney (Mar 14, 2010)

I am trying to find out more about Rene Roy, a builder from Sudbury maybe?
thanks
Mike McNerney


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is an obituary of one of his relatives. You should be able to trace him through one of the people mentioned there or the newspaper itself. 

http://www.northernlife.ca/obituaries/ROY,_Omer.aspx

This may be him: ROY RENE ED
705-524-6165
1630 Agincourt Ave 203
Sudbury, ON P3A 4S5

Regards, Steadfastly


----------

